# immediate or mediate?



## Preach (Sep 29, 2005)

I want to take a serious exegetical look at Romans 1:18-20. I am interacting with Gerstner's "classical apologetics". I've read the book a while back, but I am now focusing precisely on chapter four of the book. It deals with the Greek surrounding the Romans 1:18-20 passage. Does anyone know an article from a Vantillian/presupp perspective, and or an exetical article/resource dealing with this passage. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2005)

More Boring Criticism

I don't know if it will answer all of your questions.


----------

